# first scratchbuilt: warshrine of tzeentch



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

I wanted to make a warshrine for my warriors of chaos and decided to go for a tzeentch one. it's going pretty well, even though i didn't plan it on paper
I've got it all in my head (for now)

it's gonna be some kind of chariot

it's supposed to look like it is drifting in several dimensions, so the large pacman-ghost shaped thing will be for that. (see pic)









i will probably have it pulled by an wood elf steed, which you can see on this pic:









and that's it for now. it's not the best explanation, but my native language is not english sorry for that.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

ive decided that its going to be a hellcannon instead of a warshrine,

here's a WIP pic so far:









the cannon comes from the empire cannon from one of the earlier starter sets

maybe I'll also add another cannon later, I ask your opinion on this matter.


----------



## Terraxian (Feb 24, 2011)

you know what can be kick ass has a shrine of Tzeench ? a DoomsDay bell from Skaven kit. Just tossing an idea


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

that is a good idea, ill think about it. thanks!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I built my shrine out of the Screaming Bell kit.

It is great for building an imposing shrine; however it is very tall so cannot hide from shooting behind other units very well.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

well i am not planning to make an army to play with so that's not really a problem.


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

here's todays update: half-painted










of course this is not the whole model but I forget to take some pics of the other parts as well every time


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

here's what it looks like right now, I am currently onto the crew

it's on a flying base, but that's nearly invisible on the pics right now


----------

